# True cover???



## TylerD (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this stuff?? I was browsing profiles and saw the advertis video at the bottom and saw this... it looks like it can cover pretty much ANYTHING. Covered that womans huge birth mark so would prob cover acne marks really well... However is it alot like Dermablend??? If so then forget it, but has anyone tried it??

I would like something that covers well but isnt thick like Dermablend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW here is the website

True Coverâ„¢ - Thane Direct Canada


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Hm. that stuff looks really cool. The lady with the birthmark in the vid didn't seem to use a ton.. and it covered the birthmark so i'd think it would definately cover acne/acne scars. How much is it? I didn't see that part.


----------



## nehcterg (Dec 6, 2006)

I've seen an infomercial for it. It was pretty amazing...they put it on a woman's hand that had a birthmark, then had her place it in water for like 5 minutes and it didn't come off.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

It's 21.99CAD plus shipping Maria... Looks promising!


----------



## TylerD (Dec 6, 2006)

The stuff is 19.95 I believe. Ya it looks good. Well its not foundation though... You use your foundation over top of this stuff right?? You just apply this to where you have red marks and stuff I would assume. I think it would be to heavy to use all over the face like forehead and stuff, I would be scarred of a breakout. But for a concealer it would be great.

K nevermind haha Aquilah is right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I am going to get this and I will report back and give my update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 7, 2006)

that blonde lady from that site is the same lady who sells dermablend on the shopping channel...........and she realy does look like that IRL


----------



## TylerD (Dec 7, 2006)

OK where are you all finding these videos hahahaha, I dont see videos?? I see on my profile and thats it. Where are you finding them on the site. I cant click them I dont think Hang on let me try.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 7, 2006)

The only thing I would be worried about this is im sure it obviously would be very oily... That is how it would cover so well and go on so smooth, there might be a chance that it would break me out.

I would just use it on the lower half of my face though... Stupid site doesnt list the ingredients.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anybody know the ingredients in True Cover by the way?? I want to order it, but im not sure if I should or not. Where would I find the ingredients?? I hope its not super oily...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 10, 2006)

I have dermablend, and I don't know if it's the right color or not. I think it's a little too dark, but anyways, It doesn't cover my redness any better than EL or Px. I really think it was a waste of money!!


----------



## TylerD (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes Dermablend is $hit... I used it as well and it broke me out because it was to thick and looked cakey. It covered my redness but just looked gross because it was so thick. This True Cover is different, its not thick but still somehow covers tons. Watch the video on the site of the lady covering her birth mark. It looks pretty damn good haha. But I just dont know if I would break out from it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . It is a liquid and I usually dont breakout from liquids but its hard to say.


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 10, 2006)

I tried to take my dermablend back but the lady said no! She was very rude. She said someone else could have been using it that might actually need it. So I was stuck with it. I think i'm gonna give it away. It's not doing me any good.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 10, 2006)

Does it not cover for you?? I find Dermablend covers very well, it just looks really gross on me. The one in the pot, but I have heard the creme in the tube lots of people love it. And that is what this True Cover is and that is why I want to give it a shot.


----------



## LVA (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Tyler, update us on if this stuff works for you. I think i've seen the infomercial for it (or a similiar product) years ago.


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 11, 2006)

Tyler: No the Dermablend didn't cover very well for me, i've got the compact. If you try the true cover let us know how it works for you. I'd be interested in getting it.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, I recognized her too! She's the creator of Dermablend. Hmmm.....


----------



## TylerD (Dec 11, 2006)

Alright im crossed between getting this or NaturalFX again haha. Such a tough choice. I will make up my mind on the weekend.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 12, 2006)

Let us know, I want to try this as well.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 14, 2006)

I have decided I am going to purchase this. I wil do it this weekend. My spots bother the hell out of me and I want something thick that will cover them. I hate liquid but whatever, I am going to order it anyways haha. I used my physicians formula and it barelly covered anything today. I will get back to you all on this stuff...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x3kh (Dec 14, 2006)

That stuff looks cool.


----------



## LaurenA.xo (Mar 2, 2009)

I Have Bought True Cover.... It Isnt As Good As It Looks.

Firstly Its Really Thick. Its Like Spreading Cement On Your Face/Body

Secondly Its Orange. Even The Very Light One.

Thirdly. It ISNT Waterproof OR smudge proof... far from it.

Forthly It Makes Your Face Look Blotchy.

And Lastly It Doesnt Even Cover Your Spots...

NOT WORTH THE MONEY YOUR PAYIN FOR IT.

Ure Better just using Dream Matte Mousse....

xxx


----------



## Johan Kenly (Apr 29, 2011)

where can i buy true cover here in the philippines?pls help me..


----------



## eveys (Mar 15, 2014)

This is not a make up for the older dryer skin.

I have not yet found a way of applying it, without it dragging and blotching on the skin.

It makes already large pores look like big blotches, and short of spooning it on, it does not seem to cover dark marks.

I have watched the application of it several times from the ad. Still no success.

Perhaps somebody has a fool proof way. HELP!


----------



## anonim (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't waste your money (as I did;/)

I've seen an ad on telly and yh I got excited and i believed the sellers. I called the phone number and i bought the product, Delivery came after 3 days. I was sooo excited. I should say that my skin normally is alright in not bad condition but with spots few days and during period;/ 

as soon as I got the package I went to bathroom and applied the product. I had just a few spots on my skin that time AND.... yh totally disappointed;( 

-it didn't cover my spots (bad camouflage)

-it felt heavy, hard to apply for all face

-it break me down;(

-my skin looked not too bad in fake light but when I went outside and saw myself I came back home straight away to remove that sh**

(my skin looked so unnatural, dry, with it looked like i slept with make up and woke up in the morning  -if u know what i mean-

so yh I spen 67Â£ with the scrub and delivery  and totally regret my decision.

Hope my review will help somebody else who is thinking about buying this product.

My opinion: you can spent this money for much better products.

For coverage Im using my old foundation from estee lauder-double wear its good but heavy as well. Good for going out and for photo shoot but when u take a closer look the skin doesnt look too good and after using few days in the raw my skin was dry, very dry. The day after I received the true cover and got disappointed I bought different product;mineral foundation in powder (micabella) not sure if its working or not (I was wearing it just once) but still better than true cover, Anyway I think we women need to realise that for now there is no product which looks natural AND give good coverage. Maybe we should just start spending money for good scrubs and creams which will make our skin look better so no make up will be needed. Or just accept the condition of our skin and let it be natural not wear masks. 

If any of you discovered good foundation pls do let me /us know! 

Regards


----------

